# disruptive technology



## midlifemama

how would you translate "disruptive technology?" 

Tech terms are wildly variable, so any guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## machadinho

tecnologia que atrapalha mais do que ajuda (too broad to my mind)
aparelhos que atrapalham mais do que ajudam (speaking of gadgets)


----------



## Guigo

_Tecnologia disruptiva_ or_ inovação disruptiva_.

Tecnologia disruptiva – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## machadinho

Guigo said:


> _Tecnologia disruptiva_ or_ inovação disruptiva_.


 Esse povo se supera.


----------



## xiskxisk

tecnologia inovadora


----------



## wtrmute

"Tecnologia revolucionária"?  Tudo bem que _disruptive_ em inglês é usado em algumas ocasiões que _revolutionary_ não é usado, mas não vejo tanta diferença assim nos sentidos.  De toda forma, uma _disruptive technology_ é uma tecnologia que causa uma alteração profunda no seu entorno social e econômico, de forma que "revolucionária" é suficientemente próximo para levar à mente dos lusófonos o mesmo conceito.  E assim o Machadinho não se estressa, né?


----------



## machadinho

'Tecnologia disruptiva' é disruptivo demais para mim. 

Sério, por que não tecnologia *de ruptura*?

Esses tradutores da área de inovação são muito submissos pro meu gosto.


----------



## Vanda

Pior é que é verdade, machadinho.   Veja site especializado da área...
O que são tecnologias disruptivas e como estão afetando o setor gráfico



> Tecnologia disruptiva ou inovação disruptiva é um termo que descreve a inovação tecnológica, produto ou serviço que utiliza uma estratégia disruptiva, em vez de evolucionária ou revolucionária, para derrubar uma tecnologia existente dominante no mercado.


----------



## machadinho

E por que não tecnologia de ruptura? Só porque as vítima da tradução repetem-na papagaiowise? Isso não prova nada, Vanda.


----------



## midlifemama

Muita obrigada pelas respostas! One more request for assistance: I'm translating a headline from a English-language business publication. Am nott entirely sure how to word it. Ideas? Also, cannot find time-management. En espanol, yo diria "manejo de tiempo." Em portgues?

"Trust me. This time-management strategy never fails."


----------



## Vanda

Prova, prova que é o jargão da área, a gente gostando ou não.


----------



## Carfer

Suponho que em Portugal se diz '_tecnologia de ruptura_'. Não consigo confirmar porque, pesquisando a expressão no Google, os textos que me devolve (e são muitos, demasiados para que me ponha a lê-los todos) são todos brasileiros. Seja como for, também penso que '_disruptiva_' é um barbarismo, uma cópia apressada e preguiçosa do termo inglês.

P.S. Encontrei este, na quarta página de resultados e completamente isolado no meio de sites do Brasil http://www.ordemeconomistas.pt/xpor...vw?inovação-e-tecnologia-de-ruptura&p=2434610


----------



## Vanda

Mas aqui, Carfer, nosso pessoal não sabe nem inglês nem português, então nós ''copeia'' tudo do inglês. Eu quero morrer quando me dizem que a cor da roupa, do esmalte, do sapato é ''nude''.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Eu quero morrer quando me dizem que a cor da roupa, do esmalte, do sapato é ''nude''.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Eu quero morrer quando me dizem que a cor da roupa, do esmalte, do sapato é ''nude''.


É jargão, Vanda,  jargão da área.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> [...]os textos que me devolve (e são muitos, demasiados para que me ponha a lê-los todos) são todos brasileiros.


Carfer, se quiser restringir a busca a páginas de Portugal acrescente site:.pt (repare que há um ponto depois dos dois pontos) assim:



> "tecnologia de ruptura" site:.pt


Só para constar, 4.880 resutados em Portugal 

E para encerrar o assunto, 37.600 resultados no Brasil. 


> "tecnologia de ruptura" site:.br



É Vanda ...  fica tentando disruptar os outros, né?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Carfer, se quiser restringir a busca a páginas de Portugal acrescente site:.pt



Obrigado pela lembrança. Não costumava precisar porque o Google dá prioridade aos sites portugueses quando o IP é de Portugal, mas, como não é o caso neste momento...


----------



## midlifemama

Carfer said:


> Obrigado pela lembrança. Não costumava precisar porque o Google dá prioridade aos sites portugueses quando o IP é de Portugal, mas, como não é o caso neste momento...



Alguem sabe como traduzir "time management?"


----------



## Carfer

Sugiro-lhe _'gestão do tempo_'-


----------



## arizona2014

midlifemama said:


> Muita obrigada pelas respostas! One more request for assistance: I'm translating a headline from a English-language business publication. Am nott entirely sure how to word it. Ideas? Also, cannot find time-management. En espanol, yo diria "manejo de tiempo." Em portgues?
> 
> "Trust me. This time-management strategy never fails."


----------



## GeorgiaJ

Vanda said:


> Pior é que é verdade, machadinho.   Veja site especializado da área...
> O que são tecnologias disruptivas e como estão afetando o setor gráfico



Pior que "disruptivo" já deixou de ser jargão só da indústria de tecnologia, e até verbo ganhou ("disruptar"?). Já li até em editorial do Estadão, na versão substantivo: "disruptura" (como se a palavra "ruptura" não existe e desse conta do recado).


----------



## metaphrastes

O Houaiss e o Caldas Aulete consignam disrupção: Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de disrupção.
Vem do Latim _disruptionis _ou _diruptionis, _logo é português autêntico, castiço, _da gema. _Mas a forma mais antiga em português é _dirupção. _O _s _insinuou-se na nossa língua por influência do francês.
E tanto o Houaiss como o Aulete consignam _diruptivo _(sem "s"), cujo uso o Houaiss data de 1873 - logo, a rigor, não é um barbarismo. _Disruptivo, _com "s", só consta no Aulete, e está "corrompido" pelo _s _francês (embora este venha do latim...).

O caso é que todas estas formas, embora parte do vernáculo, são relacionadas exactamente a _ruptura, _donde a tradução _tecnologia de ruptura _exprime fielmente o significado, e é compreendida por todos. A não ser que a intenção seja a de usar jargão de modo a que ninguém ou poucos entendam do que se fala - mas, neste caso, para que se dar ao trabalho de traduzir??


----------



## metaphrastes

GeorgiaJ said:


> Já li até em editorial do Estadão, na versão substantivo: "disruptura" (como se a palavra "ruptura" não existe e desse conta do recado).


É verdade que _ruptura _dá mais que conta do recado... mas se quiserem usar palavras caras, sempre há _disrupção _ou _dirupção: _Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de dirupção, Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de disrupção.


----------



## xiskxisk

xiskxisk said:


> tecnologia inovadora



Actualizo para: tecnologia revolucionária.


----------

